# I Need new sights, for G-27



## Trip_Wire (Jul 29, 2008)

My Glock 27 1st Generation has the Heinie Straight 8 Slant Pro tritium night sights mounted on the pistol. They are not shining in the dark anymore! 

My eyesight, like most fogs has deteriorated over the years and I need vision correction for both distance and close-up viewing. I don't target shoot, or do any competitive shooting and I only carry this weapon for protection for myself and family.

I plan on replacing the sights that are on there now; however, I'd like a sight that would be easier to use given my individual vision problems.

At this time, I'm interested in both the XS 24/7 Big Dot night sights and the 'Sure Sight' triangle sights shown in the picture below.

Anybody got any insight on this?? 

J.A.B.?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 30, 2008)

XS 24/7 are GTG! Never messed with the Sure Sight triangle sights, so not ganna comment on them

XS 24/7 have been getting great reviews over the past few years and although I cannot stand James “the coward” Yeager of Tactical Response, he pushes them pretty hard too. Mr. Yeager claims that there is no sight alignment with the XS big dot (just place dot on target and move the trigger) however there is a sight alignment with these sights.

The rear sight is a V cut sight with a line centered, the front sight is a front sight post with a large dot. The sight alignment is place the dot center of the V making a lollypop with the line centered and the dot just on top. 

This would be done for a more accurate shot, or shots taken past 15 yards. In side of 15 yards, just place the dot center mass and you will be close to point of aim point of impact. Of course any time you align the sights correctly you will receive better results.

My father has vision issues in his older age as well, and has been using XS big dot on a 1911 for about 3 years now. He likes them and has been getting back in to shooting alot more in the past few years b/c of being able to see his sights!

These are Mr. Yeagers demo videos pushing XS sights. The top one will show the sight alignment used, just ignore his stupidity of words. Focus on what happens with the impact of the shot when the dot moves left or right from the centerline in the rear sight.


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=iQVCeJ103BQ"]YouTube - XS Sight Demo II[/ame]

God I wish I could get the video, cut to where it’s just the sights and impacts of the shots! 

The second video shows how the sights will work for longer shots..

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=AY5RURFEGd8&feature=related"]YouTube - XS Sight Demo[/ame]

Hope this helps


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 4, 2008)

J.A.B. & Others interested:

I decided to order the SureSight Night sights. I like the way they look in the pictures. Many reviews that I read on the first generation of these sights were good. The new generation, that I ordered are supposed to be updated to fix complaints on the first generation, which were mostly on the quality of the plastic used.

The 1st Generation wasn't a night sight either. The one I ordered is. Here is a link that shows the sights that I ordered. I have heard that the pics don't do justice to the real sight. I guess I'll find out. :uhh:

Link:

http://www.suresight.com/photos.htm


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the look and concept of those sights as well. I'm probably going to cowboy up and purchase them for my Sig P228 carry piece.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 4, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I like the look and concept of those sights as well. I'm probably going to cowboy up and purchase them for my Sig P228 carry piece.




Do they make them yet for the SIG 228? ;)

BTW: I Just got an e-mail on a .22 kit for SIG 226, 220 and 229

Link:

https://www.sigsauer.com/SigStore/ShowProduct.aspx?categoryid=103


----------



## Farang (Aug 5, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> My Glock 27 1st Generation has the Heinie Straight 8 Slant Pro tritium night sights mounted on the pistol. They are not shining in the dark anymore!
> 
> My eyesight, like most fogs has deteriorated over the years and I need vision correction for both distance and close-up viewing. I don't target shoot, or do any competitive shooting and I only carry this weapon for protection for myself and family.
> 
> ...


 I field tested Sure Sight about a year or so ago and myself and 3 of my instructors did not like them at all. I for one had a lot of trouble with the concept of lining up the triangle. The front "post" top half of triangle is freakin huge. Everyone is different but maybe they will be ok with you...keep us "posted" lol
EDIT: I forgot to mention that I tried them on my G23


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 5, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> Do they make them yet for the SIG 228? ;)
> 
> BTW: I Just got an e-mail on a .22 kit for SIG 226, 220 and 229
> 
> ...




Yes, they only make them for the Sig P22X series. Good to go. ;)

Yes again, I recieved that email also from Sig Sauer.  I believe those kits are $375.  It's really not a bad idea.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Aug 6, 2008)

I think that the sighting system should fit the needs of the shooter.  

The "normal" rear sight and front sights out ther can have issues for some people with problems focusing on the front sight and keeping a good sight picture. 

There are so many different types of sights out there that you almost have to try it out to find one that works for you.

And it works for you, I love it too.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 6, 2008)

TW, let us know how they do. Maybe some pic's of the sights and some shot groups... I would like to know more about them...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 6, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> TW, let us know how they do. Maybe some pic's of the sights and some shot groups... I would like to know more about them...



Will do, I don't about the shot groups though ...:uhh:


----------

